# Nano diffuser wih diy yeast reactor problem



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

My tubing keeps blowing off the nano diffuser every few days because of the preassure. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very interesting. Haven't had this issue before. What type of tubing by chance are you using and are you pushing it down far enough on the diffuser?

And what are the bubbles like coming from the diffuser prior to it blowing off the tube? Is it a reduced flow?

Can you post a pic of it with the tubing on?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

To tell you the truth im using some very cheap tubing... I went to walmart and bought some tubing and ill try it out... If the problem persists ill post pictures. I pushed it to the nob on the neck


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> I pushed it to the nob on the neck


Push it over the ridge. Just be carefull...these guys can (and do) break very easily.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

How about using aquarium sealant?

Make sure it's fully cured obviously.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay the problem was the tubing... Lesson learned dot use cheap foreign airline tubing... I installed new lights and it was intense and the tube started melting! But with my tubing i got from walmart everything is fine... I actually really like this brand of tubing


----------

